# Work in Afghanistan



## bM-Local934 (Sep 4, 2011)

There is a guy I'm working with atm that just got back from Afghanistan! If you would like, on Tuesday I will get that information from him and see if that'd help you out.

Sorry I couldn't be of any immediate assistance, but I will get some information for you to shed some light on the topic.

*Thanks,
-bM
IBEW LOCAL 934*


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

bM-Local934 said:


> There is a guy I'm working with atm that just got back from Afghanistan! If you would like, on Tuesday I will get that information from him and see if that'd help you out.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of any immediate assistance, but I will get some information for you to shed some light on the topic.
> 
> ...


 That whould be awsome! Thankyou!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One of our ET members is in the Sandbox right now.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

480sparky said:


> One of our ET members is in the Sandbox right now.


 Who? and would it be possible to get ahold of him? union or non?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

If you really want to work overseas then get your passport ASAP. If you want to do this you don't want to be waiting on a passport if offered a job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wireman191 said:


> Who? and would it be possible to get ahold of him? union or non?



Click on the link. But he hasn't posted since April. Working in a 3rd-world county will do that.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Click on the link. But he hasn't posted since April. Working in a 3rd-world county will do that.


 Got it. Thank you


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> If you really want to work overseas then get your passport ASAP. If you want to do this you don't want to be waiting on a passport if offered a job.


 Ya working on my passport as we speak. Thank you!


----------



## sinewave707 (Sep 5, 2011)

You will get vaccines for anything and everything on your way their. Anthrax was the worst, cause it felt like getting punched in the gut by an ape.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sinewave707 said:


> You will get vaccines for anything and everything on your way their. Anthrax was the worst, cause it felt like getting punched in the gut by an ape.


 Is it worth it? I know two guys that have gone, they said its not as bad as you would think. It would be an awesome experience, and being able to come home and have my house paid off at 28 would be sweet to!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> Has anyone here worked in Afghanistan? And who do I get ahold of to get info on it?



A friend of mine is over there now doing electrical work. Not sure if I can get a hold of him but, I'll try.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> A friend of mine is over there now doing electrical work. Not sure if I can get a hold of him but, I'll try.


 Awsome! Thankyou!


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

There's been an ad around Seattle for a few months looking for Electricians for Afghanistan. It may still be up.

http://www.simplyhired.com/job-id/l7nrip2aci/afghanistan-electrician-jobs/


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Has anyone here worked in Afghanistan? And who do I get ahold of to get info on it?


Obama is a good contact.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Obama is a good contact.


Not really. I have him on my blocked caller list.:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Not really. I have him on my blocked caller list.:whistling2:


That's a good thing.


----------

